# Remove all gnucash files from my computer



## PE_Mac (Oct 18, 2010)

I recently installed Gnucash and made a couple entries. I originally installed it with my files going into my dropbox. I've decided that wasn't a good idea and have tried to first delete all the files from my dropbox then used AppCleaner to remove Gnucash, then ran Magican>Quick Clean>Application Leftovers, thinking that would do the trick.

I then re-installed Gnucash, but all my info I had entered earlier appeared again with the files re-installing to Dropbox. 

I've tried to locate a Gnucash forum without success.

Can anyone tell me how to totally remove Gnucash or how to change where it stores my files? 

Thank you.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

You failed to mention what operating system you are using. Since this is available for linux, Windows, OSX and Android, you need to post the OS.


----------



## PE_Mac (Oct 18, 2010)

OS X El Capitan


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Be patient. I haven't used an Apple computer since 1989! Someone who does might be along to help.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You probably have some GNUcash files left in ~/Library/Application Support/ and/or ~/Library/Preferences/

(~ means your user directory. If it isn't in your home director by default, go to Finder -> Go Menu -> Go to Folder... and enter ~/Library/ )

If you delete them, and erase the files in your Dropbox folder, GNUcash will probably think it's a new install and go through the initial set up again.


----------

